# She loved the chiropractor



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My girl went to the chiropractor today. She was happy and relaxed during the appt. Which was good because she gets stressed at the vet but this didn't look or smell like a regular vet. This vet does mostly horses and only chiro for dogs so none of the typical "dog vet" stuff.

My husband and I can both tell a difference in her! Nothing miraculous but she is definitely moving a little more freely and she has been fiesty and happy all afternoon.

Also, I stopped and got her ice cream on the way home.

I am no longer seeing that hitch in her step on the end end. So as far as I am concerned any time you get any improvement in a dog this age it's a win. Hard to get anything back once it goes.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Ice cream girl


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She looks happy! I know when my senior was still with me, there was always a difference after she had an adjustment or laser therapy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a great experience all the way around. Hope she enjoyed her ice cream and continues to see improvement with her movement.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Luc used to go the chiro (his mobility is impacted by something chiro can't help though, so we don't see good results) and unlike the vet (where he is a nervous wreck) he liked it as well. 

Neb had his SI joint torqued and his something else off and had chiro for it and loved it. Made all the difference. Our old vet was like 'Nothing's wrong' when he didn't limp at the vet (it was off and on) so I took him to chiro and sure enough...

(Now we go to a great vet)


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

She used to go to a chiropractor when she was young and she loved it then too.

The vet said her joints felt great for her age which I have heard before from her regular vet. 

Whatever I can do to help her continue to age gracefully will be great. I know she still wants to do stuff and enjoys doing anything I make time to do with her, so anything we can do to keep her limber enough to enjoy doing stuff...I will do.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

So wonderful to hear! You may see even more improvement with multiple visits (about 2 weeks apart)!


Also ask about acupuncture.


_"she is definitely moving a little more freely and she has been fiesty and happy all afternoon."_ FANTASTIC!!!


Moms


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

This place doesn't do acupuncture but I think there is a place in the opposite direction that does.

Now, MY back is killing me. But who gets the money spent on them????


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> But who gets the money spent on them????



I KNOW....right??? LOL


It's a good thing I don't "shop"! 

I spend my money taking my 3 GSD's every 4 weeks to the Chiro!!! :smile2:


----------

